# What I've been working on, a Double Mack



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What I've been working on over the last month..albiet very slowely, along with theNew Blight basher Mik sent me.
 
Probabaly the last model using Aristos drive bricks under the current fiscal restraints for the time being...
 









 










This is me using up some of those left over peices from all them other Mack bashes. It started as simply a double cab glued together with two radiators minus the hoods, it was going to go over a battery powered chassis, but after I got it together and painted I added the extra hood units and really liked the way it turned out so I built up the chassis, which is a thick sheet styrene w/ 1/4" basswood stiffeners, and 3/16 basswood stock built up end beams. 
 
Drive bricks will be Aristo centercab bricks, likely taken from another less used model, as I'm trying to refocus on my most primary needs, I will likely be boxing and storing my larger items like the Superliner cars until I can focus on building the outdoor line, so I will take the bricks from the F40ph and use them on this model as this model is much more appropraite to the scale of my indoor line. I will replace the F40 bricks somewhere down the line when I can.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Now why didn't I think of that? I like it, Vic! A simple bash, but a completely new look! Can't wait to see this one finished, painted and....weathered! 
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

Looks very nice. Like a caricature of a Baldwin Electric box cab. Very cool!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 01/08/2009 10:04 PM
Vic,

Looks very nice. Like a caricature of a Baldwin Electric box cab. Very cool!



Oh yes it does , that was my thoughts also , looks electric related , nice bashing vsmith .


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty neat, Victor. Will be anxious to see it with the power truck under it and hear how it runs.   

I did a double take when I saw the double radiator on both ends.... Interesting touch...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll be dissecting the F40 this weekend and storing away the body shell. I need to mount the bricks before I can add the couplers at correct height, this one will get knuckles, I hope to add a link-n-pin mount just above the knuckle. 

I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum it should be in the model forum, oops! funny tho, I was in there when I posted, ehh getting older, anyway... Oh Dwight?...


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, I cannot resist....Double Mac.... Is this supersized?, Do I want a gondola of fries with that? Does it run on fryer oil? Will it pull a "Club" Car Great model...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Added the bricks, and couplers, runs nice as usual:


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Victor, that is very nice!

You do good work!

Jim


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/09/2009 7:54 AM
Thanks guys, I'll be dissecting the F40 this weekend and storing away the body shell.

Keep me in mind if you get tired of that stored shell...

-Kurt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Get in line Kurt, I've already had some inquiries...







but its not going anywhere just yet


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job as usual Vic! Is that bright blue going to stay?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I quite like Darjeeling-ish Blue.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Very neat! It reminds me of this: 

http://www.davesrailpix.com/cae/htm/cae078.htm 

cheers


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Painted and decaled, note the double coupler up front, so I can pull everything






























I'll be giving a light weathering later on, but it came out much better than I expected. maybe I should send this over to Phil at HLW, he'd get a kick out of it, actaully might give them an idea for a future release


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is one cool looking loco Vic. Nice job. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkhX1XDMVXw

Just a quick video of the boxcab testing, pulling the local train thru Borracho Springs on the indoor layout


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice Vic! Are the Hartland Macks powered by both axels? I think I heard not.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Both axles are powered by the central motor as in most 0-4-0 models out there now. 
Vic, this one looks great in motion! Congrats on another completed Mack bash! 
Chris


----------

